# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het is goed om registratie orgaandonatie te koppelen aan identiteitskaart

## Leontien

> Elke Limburger die een nieuwe identiteitskaart afhaalt, krijgt voortaan een registratiedocument mee om orgaandonor te worden. Dat is beslist na succesvolle proefprojecten in Hasselt en Lommel. De inwoners van Hasselt en Lommel die door de dienst bevolking werden opgeroepen voor een nieuwe identiteitskaart, kregen bij de aanvraag een registratiedocument mee. Dankzij het proefproject kende Hasselt een stijging van zes naar zestien registraties per maand en ging in Lommel het aantal registraties acht keer hoger. Vrouwen staan liever organen af, dan mannen. Dat blijkt uit het aantal registraties dat in Lommel bij vrouwen (11 %) groter was dan bij mannen ( 8 %). Vooral vrouwen tussen 19 en 34 jaar lieten zich vaker registreren dan mannen van dezelfde leeftijd. Het hoogst aantal registraties noteerden we zowel bij mannen als vrouwen in de leeftijdsgroep van 35 tot 44 jaar.
> Het systeem wordt nu voor een jaar gratis in alle Limburgse steden en gemeenten aangeboden.
> 
> Volgens de Belgische wet is iedereen orgaandonor, maar je kan er wel verzet tegen aantekenen. En bij overlijden kan de naaste familie (kinderen, ouders, partner) donatie verhinderen. Dat gebeurt in 15 tot 20 procent van de gevallen. Je kan dat voorkomen door je te laten registeren als orgaandonor.


Bron: gezondheid.be

*In Nederland moet je je opgeven om orgaandonor te worden. Vind jij dat dit systeem in heel Nederland ingevoerd moet worden? Of juist niet.*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb ooit een formulier thuisgestuurd gekregen met de vraag of ik donor wou worden, volgens mij toen ik 18 werd. Ik wil mijn organen best beschikbaar stellen omdat ik mij toch laat cremeren, maar ik was het formulier eerst kwijt en bij terugvinden vergat ik het op de post te doen waarna het waarschijnlijk in de papierbak beland bij het opruimen en dus ben ik tot op heden nog steeds geen donor. Ik denk dat veel mensen dit 'probleem' met mij hebben...
Het lijk me een goed idee om het systeem in Limburg landelijk in te voeren zodat meer mensen (waaronder ik) alsnog bewust kunnen kiezen om wel of niet donor te worden en te beslissen wat er wel en niet en waarvoor gebruikt mag worden, of anders zoals in België iedereen donor te laten zijn tenzij iemand bezwaar aantekent...

----------


## Carla2Delen

Ik ben van mening dat het heel goed is de registratie te koppelen aan een identiteitskaart/paspoort/rijbewijs of zelfs het pasje van je ziektekostenverzekering. Op deze manier is het duidelijk waar jij voor staat. Ook ik heb ooit mij laten registreren, maar was het formulier kwijt. Een paar jaar geleden heb ik opnieuw meegedaan met de landelijke campagne en mij ingeschreven als donor.
Ik ben ook een voorstander van de vermelding in hoeverre je een donor wilt zijn. Bij mij mogen ze alles gebruiken, mocht ik komen te overlijden. Op deze manier kan ik, na mijn dood, mijn gehele lichaam beschikbaar stellen voor onderzoeken of orgaantransplantatie.
Men zou aan de andere kant ook een notitie kunnen maken op een identiteitskaart of iemand helemaal geen donor wenst te zijn. Of je nu moet gaan werken met een systeem waarbij iedereen donor is, tenzij...vind ik persoonlijk te ingewikkeld.
Je moet toch iedere vijf jaar je paspoort verlengen; mocht je dan veranderen van mening, dan kun je de registratie aanpassen.

----------


## mic

Koppelen aan de idenditeiskaart vind ik een goed.

Mic.

----------


## floris

hallo, een registratie als donor in een computer is een heel groot probleem, 
even een voorbeeld van wat er dan gaat gebeuren,
een belangrijk persoon heeft een lever nodig, en jij word op bestelling dood gereden !!!
kijk ik ben ook donor, maar ik heb de bloedgroep O negatief, dat wil zeggen dat mijn onderdelen bij iedereen zonder afstoot verschijnselen er in passen,
dus ik ben als eerste aan de beurt.

ik weet dat het ver gaat in mijn verhaal, maar zo gaat het al jaren in het buitenland.
mensen krijgen daar de doodstraf zodra zijn lever nodig is, of zijn nieren.

ik vind dat gewoon iedereen automatisch donor moet zijn, dat zal in de toekomst nog wel gebeuren.

----------


## jean1959

Ik ben er ook voor om je registratie aan je id-kaart te koppelen.Of aan de zorgpas.Ik sta zelf al vele jaren als donor geregistreerd. Maar bij velen weten naaste familieleden niet dat je geregistreerd staat en als dit met een herkenbaar teken op je pasje staat is dit wel zo fijn voor de nabestaande. Weten ze ook dat dit jou keuze is.

----------


## albertus

Duidelijkheid is gemakkelijk en nodig.

----------


## dotito

Ik vind dat heel goed.

----------


## meneereddie

Laten we de boel gewoon omdraaien.!

Iedereen is (automatisch verplicht) donor, tot de persoon het donorschap opzegt..

Het opzeggen van het donorlidmaatschap zal door velen onder ons vergeten worden, net zoals het aanmelden voor een lidmaatschap, zoals het nu gebeurt.

Op deze wijze *kunnen* er voldoende donoren zijn..

----------


## albertus

Eventjes reageren op de reactie van Floris.

Deze reactie van hem heeft heel veel discussie teweeg gebracht tijdens een barbecue van mij,zoveel zelfs dat ik hier op in wil gaan.
Het schijnt dat er inderdaad de mogelijkheid bestaat dat zoiets kan gebeuren,maar het is inderdaad ver gezocht. :Confused: 
Het is inderdaad zo dat criminelen en terroristen erg ver gaan als ze een mogelijkheid zien om snel rijk te worden,maar aan de andere kant zou ik zeggen:
Dan moet je overal bang voor zijn en dan heb je vervolgens geen leven meer.
Moet je dan overal een potentieel gevaar in zien?
De meningen zijn erg verdeeld,dat is allang duidelijk!

Daarom is het misschien handig als dit eventueel door zou gaan om eerst de betrokken persoon de mogelijkheid te geven om bezwaar aan te tekenen.
En dat moet die persoon ook het laatste woord hebben,per slot van rekening is het zijn lichaam!

----------


## floris

nog even een reactie, 
kijk ik weet dat het ver gaat, maar er zijn dus nu reizen naar het buitenland,
om lichaamsdelen te laten implanteren,
als iedereen geregistreerd staat met bloedgroep erbij,
dan is het uiteraard vragen om ongelukken,
ben jij voor de staat niet belangrijk, je zit bijvoorbeeld in de sociale dienst , of je bent afgekeurd, en jou bloedgroep is toevallig de juiste( alles staat in de computer !!!)
en onze minister heeft een lever nodig, dan kan je op je vingers na tellen dat er iemand klaar staat om je plat te rijden, ( of zo iets dergelijks ).

gewoon iedereen standaard donor is het beste, dan is er ineens overschot.
en als er iemand geen donor wil zijn, dan vult die een kaartje in.

----------


## Ronald68

> gewoon iedereen standaard donor is het beste, dan is er ineens overschot.
> en als er iemand geen donor wil zijn, dan vult die een kaartje in.


Hier ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Ik heb tot op heden nog geen donor codicil omdat ik vind dat niet iedereen recht heeft op mijn organen. De levensstijl van de patiënt is daarbij voor mij de doorslaggevende factor. Zolang ik niet aan kan geven wat mijn wensen zijn wordt er niet gesneden en moet men het maar doen met mijn bloed.

----------


## floris

> Hier ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Ik heb tot op heden nog geen donor codicil omdat ik vind dat niet iedereen recht heeft op mijn organen. De levensstijl van de patiënt is daarbij voor mij de doorslaggevende factor. Zolang ik niet aan kan geven wat mijn wensen zijn wordt er niet gesneden en moet men het maar doen met mijn bloed.


er staat ook, voor ieder die het niet wil die vult dan een kaart in , en is geen donor.
het nederlandse volk is te lui om een donor kaart in te vullen.

----------


## nicolevandijck

Ik ga mij maandag registreren , als ik mijn nieuwe indentiteitskaart ga aanvragen en als het kan ook voor euthanesie

----------


## AnnLaura

Voor

----------


## mic

> Bron: gezondheid.be
> 
> *In Nederland moet je je opgeven om orgaandonor te worden. Vind jij dat dit systeem in heel Nederland ingevoerd moet worden? Of juist niet.*
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Zeer zeker.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb mij via internet als donor opgegeven, aangezien ik die formulieren steeds kwijtraak en vergeet op de post te doen leek mij dat een goede optie en binnen 2 dagen was het geregeld en kreeg ik mijn donor pas thuis  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik vind gewoon dat iedereen donor zou moeten kunnen zijn, ook al is er aan mij niet veel bruikbaars meer. Heb ook als bloedgroep O-neg, dus ik kan aan iedereen organen afstaan maar ik neem veel te veel medicijnen, dus het kan niet meer en dat vind ik persoonlijk wel spijtig. Moesten mijn kinderen een nier of een stuk lever nodig hebben, ik zou geen seconde twijfelen
Greetz
Christel1

----------

